# My sister's buck!



## outdoorgirl (Oct 29, 2010)

My little sister (12) shot this 10 piont at 8am this monring. Newton County

I'm so proud!!


----------



## zksailfish (Oct 29, 2010)

great buck. I like the split brow tine


----------



## GAGE (Oct 29, 2010)

That is a dandy, congrats!


----------



## RThomas (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice buck!  Love seeing kids and females getting involved in hunting.


----------



## mauk trapper (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## pnome (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow!  Congrats to your sister!


----------



## Xeroid (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a fine buck.  Tell your sister we are proud for her too!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats to the little lady on a dandy buck!


----------



## Buckfever (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats to the young lady on a great buck! Also, a big THANKS to whomever has gotten her involve in the outdoors, because kids are our future.


----------



## davel (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrat's on a fine buck!


----------



## Perkins (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice buck!! were proud of you!


----------



## win270wsm (Oct 29, 2010)

Great Buck!!!!! love to see the younger females involved in the woods!And taking some nice ones along the way!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 29, 2010)

Great deer! Congrats to the little lady.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 30, 2010)

That is a super deer congrats to the little lady


----------



## turky93 (Oct 30, 2010)

She'll be spoiled now for sure!    Congrats to her.
Where about in Newton?


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2010)

Congrats to her


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 30, 2010)

Tell her I said congrats! Mighty fine bruiser!


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats to her, i like the split G-2


----------



## Hoss (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome buck.  Congrats to your little sister.

Hoss


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 31, 2010)

That's awesome...Congrats to her on a super buck


----------



## kevincox (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2010)

That is a great buck! Congrats to your sister!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Nov 1, 2010)

Holy cow! I mean, holy deer!! Awesome and congrats to her!! She is hooked 4 life!! Great pics!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2010)

Tell her congratulations, from us, Jen!!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 1, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## SneakyOne (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice deer! I wish I had me one like that!


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome buck congrats!!!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 3, 2010)

turky93 said:


> She'll be spoiled now for sure!    Congrats to her.
> Where about in Newton?



Around 212 and 36


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the Congrats!! 

I figure the least I can do is pay for her mount. Cant wait to see her face when she gets it!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Fine buck ,Congrats to your sister!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 3, 2010)

good lord what a fine buck.  tell that young woman congrats!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 3, 2010)

Good shooting, great buck, fine wallhanger, and good eating. 
 Way to go!!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Nov 3, 2010)

awsome buck, great job!!


----------



## Joe r (Nov 3, 2010)

Great buck!!
Love to see kids huntin


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 3, 2010)

great buck!


----------



## nosfedgta (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice deer! congrats to the young lady.


----------



## FireFighter101 (Nov 14, 2010)

Great deer!


----------



## gregg dudley (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations and great job on the pictures.  Somebody took the time to put the tongue in the muth and set up against that blue sky and the results are great.  Good job!


----------

